# Jacked Up



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

that looks tricky by yourself!! Not sure how that five blade is gonna like it though..


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I installed the JP on my skiff with a 90 hp motor. Used a tree branch with chain hoist, ratchet strap and moving the trailer back and forth a bit. the poling platform was keeping it from reaching the jackplate, hence the ratchetstrap to pull it forward under the platform. took a while as I was by myself.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Fixing to take engine off the jack plate on my boat to mount up another taller plate to the outside of the Bob's JP. Mac is going to help using his tractor to lift the engine off hoping that will go smooth. How does that 5-blade wheel work? I am seriously thinking about trying a 4-blade with a 12 pitch and 13" diameter. The 3-blade that Jack Foreman built grips really well but the F70 seems to be having a heck of a time swinging it. Maybe better when engine lifted up 2 or 3"? MM good job doing that by yourself safely...


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

what rpms are you turning with jacks prop


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> what rpms are you turning with jacks prop


5300 rpm was the most I could get out of it. JP all the way up and trimmed out pretty far too. Ordering a 6061 aluminum plate 14.5"X 17"X0.5" to mount onto outer plate of Bobs JP to facilitate lifting motor up another 3". Then will run the Foreman built prop to see what it does with motor running higher. I don't think I want to run it any higher than that due to small size of the tunnel. Any advice from those who may have gone down this road before certainly welcome...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

commtrd, I'll try to find the post I did about my experiences with different props on the HB Pro with the same engine and JP. I feel like I have the right one now--can get 6200-6300 RPM. Great hole shot and good top end--nice combo.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

5300 is at the bottom of you engines full throttle rpm band range so it wouldn't hurt to turn it a bit faster. If you raise the engine you should see several hundred more rpm so that should be about right with leaving some room for prop wear.


----------



## nmcphail (Jul 17, 2009)

The prop might grip at that height, but I hope you've got some type of water pressure gauge. I'm guessing you lose water pressure before that 5 blade looses grip... but who knows?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

devrep said:


> I installed the JP on my skiff with a 90 hp motor. Used a tree branch with chain hoist, ratchet strap and moving the trailer back and forth a bit. the poling platform was keeping it from reaching the jackplate, hence the ratchetstrap to pull it forward under the platform. took a while as I was by myself.


My platform was just about perfect for hanging the motor. The hardest part was getting the jack plate to pass in between those splash rails that HB epoxies on the sponsons. Had to turn the steering all the way to one side and swing the engine back over 30 degrees to sneak it in there without having to do a total disconnect of the engine.

There's no way I could have installed a Bob's jp without taking the engine all the way off, and cutting those spray rails and notching the cap.

I do have a water pressure gauge.


----------

